# English Oak Mark 1 by stan560_0 for under a tenner!



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

Just wanted to write a quick review of the "HARDWOOD SLINGSHOT ( ENGLISH OAK) MARK 1" from stan560_0 on Ebay, that I got yesterday.

For the princely sum of (£6.99 plus £2.99 p+p) = £9.98 I got the oak catty, finished in clear varnish, fitted with double tapered (25mm / 20mm) theraband gold, a first for me... Smells like honey!









I'll admit that I hold my slingshots in a pistol / hammer grip - so the
first thing I did was take a rasp and sandpaper and round off the left
hand side "tail" which dug into my palm, and also smoothed the two
ridges that sit above the hand. I was concerned that the pouch was a bit
on the small side, but that proved to be unfounded.

Out back, at 5 yards I fed it 12mm lead. Once I got my "eye in" pretty
much every shot was smacking hard into the box, in a 5" diameter
pattern. Cool.

I set up an old beer can filled with water. Now, while I was getting
consistent hits on the box, pegging the smaller can proved a little
trickier, for me. And the strength of the pull was wearing after the
first 20 or so shots. Just as my left arm was about to give up, I hit
the can bang on. The lead ball went straight through both sides, and
through into the box behind, spewing out the water!









I know folks have talked about getting 28 ftlbs with a butterfly draw on
double theraband gold - I shoot with an archery type draw, back to the
corner of my jaw, that's a 32" draw length. Given that, the 150grain lead ball,
and the state of the dead beer can I'm guessing it's probably hitting with somewhat
greater power than my UK standard air rifle. I'm guessing about 18ft lbs...
Plenty for hunting small vermin at 5 to 20 yards range I think...

In summary:
A strong, good looking, accurate oak fork, with quality bands, from a UK
maker, for less than a tenner! - The kind of money you'd expect to pay for mass produced
stuff.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

Do you have an email contact for this seller off ebay?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

you cant go wrong for that price







might have to pick myself one up


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice find


----------



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

@Jacktrevally - no, I don't have his email, sorry.. But if you stick his ID, or cut and paste the product name into Ebay.co.uk search, you'll be able to contact him that way...
He does a smaller, more rounded Mark2 as well, which is a tenner plus postage, so £13 all in (as I recall)...


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks John.

Unfortunately, I'm not registered on Ebay.


----------



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

Further power testing this oak fork - today I put a 12mm lead ball right through two water-filled beer cans in a row in one shot... The ball still had enough "Umf" to go through the cardboard into the box behind the cans... Plenty of poke, I reckon!


----------

